# kimberley rock monitor



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

since i upgraded my bosco's tank i've decided to fill his old one with a dwarf monitor. was looking at getting a trio of ackies, whilst looking around for some i come across some storr's monitor and a kimberley rock.

I was wondering why they aren't sought after and if anyones got any info on keeping them? good idea or not? whats a good price?

cheers.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ask Nigel Wales he keeps and breeds them sells them for good prices


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
the reason there not saught after that much is cos they cost loads (upto £1000 each) and ppl will just buy ackies or boscs for alot cheaper.

love how there look, they look like a giant monitor but tiny


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

base said:


> since i upgraded my bosco's tank i've decided to fill his old one with a dwarf monitor. was looking at getting a trio of ackies, whilst looking around for some i come across some storr's monitor and a kimberley rock.
> 
> I was wondering why they aren't sought after and if anyones got any info on keeping them? good idea or not? whats a good price?
> 
> cheers.



kimberlys tend to be alot more skatty than ackies, and although some will become quite calm, some will remain extremely weary of you if you go into the tank, they also tend to have a habit of eating their eggs more so than ackies, so people have less success breeding them, so there are less about. When ever i put babies up for sale, or get them in, they tend to sell pretty quickly if i have groups of them, but if i have loan males they tend to stick around for a bit, last one i sold was a sub adult male and i think he went for £200 which was the middle of last year time.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

hmm thanks for the advice. looked at a male for around 250.. offered a little lower for it.. im used to monitors that are difficult.. theyre black throat and water monitor sizes though lol

might try them out  if you know anyone thats gonna have hatchlings in the near future let me know. 

thanks ~


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

base said:


> hmm thanks for the advice. looked at a male for around 250.. offered a little lower for it.. im used to monitors that are difficult.. theyre black throat and water monitor sizes though lol
> 
> might try them out  if you know anyone thats gonna have hatchlings in the near future let me know.
> 
> thanks ~


we breed quite a few kimberlys at the shop, and did have a few babies for sale, but not sure if they are sold yet or not, but we normally have eggs incubating and have quite a big group so eggs normally keep appearing, will have to check what will be for sale and what is being kept though.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to keep kimberleys but sold them to Nigel wales, my male was the friendliest and so calm its untrue! loved being out!
He currently has eggs cooking and looking good at around 60 days in.
Send him a pm :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I am keeping and breeding varanus glauerti at the moment, I beleive there are 4 or 5 of us on here who keep them that I know of. As far as prices are concerned I would expect to pay anywhere from £250 to £500 for a lone male, with £350 being about average, anywhere from £500 to £1000 for a female, with £800-900 being about average, and anywhere from £1000-2000 for a pair or trio. Babies sell at a pretty standard £350, and I don't beleive in devaluing such a great species so I would not lower that, and I doubt anyone else will (although there's usually a discount if buying more than one hatchling at a time).

Kimberley Rocks are amazing little monitors, the first species I got into and kept and I now have a big odatria collection. I keep storri too and have kept acanthurus, and of the three I definately prefer the Kims. You won't usually get the same handling experience as you do with an ackie, but unlike storri you can usually keep them communally with no issues and above all else they are the most beautiful of all the species. They are worth every penny you will pay, and I find they are not as shy as a lot of people will tell you and happily spend most of the time out and about while you're watching.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> we breed quite a few kimberlys at the shop, and did have a few babies for sale, but not sure if they are sold yet or not, but we normally have eggs incubating and have quite a big group so eggs normally keep appearing, will have to check what will be for sale and what is being kept though.


Any chance of the reserve, shop or yourself letting go any females? I'd be interested in babies too... I did leave my contact details at the reserve when I visited about 6 months back in case any of them hatched but never heard anything.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

And in case you're still not convinced..........














































:2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> Any chance of the reserve, shop or yourself letting go any females? I'd be interested in babies too... I did leave my contact details at the reserve when I visited about 6 months back in case any of them hatched but never heard anything.


the reserve has swapped alot of staff about in the last 6 months, so the message probably got lost in there somewhere, but i know we recently had a load of babies hatch, but i think many are sold, will have to find out tomorrow when i'm in, as for females, possibly a smaller female may be allowed to be sold, will have to confirm with the boss, will message you tomorrow mate.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> the reserve has swapped alot of staff about in the last 6 months, so the message probably got lost in there somewhere, but i know we recently had a load of babies hatch, but i think many are sold, will have to find out tomorrow when i'm in, as for females, possibly a smaller female may be allowed to be sold, will have to confirm with the boss, will message you tomorrow mate.


Cheers dude.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

since theyre sensitive about their eggs could you segregate part of the tank and place a better substrate with a heat mat to give it a constant temperature instead of disturbing the eggs?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

base said:


> since theyre sensitive about their eggs could you segregate part of the tank and place a better substrate with a heat mat to give it a constant temperature instead of disturbing the eggs?


If you mean setting up a nesting site in the enclosure sure, you want a deep box with soil in warmed to around 86-88f with a removable lid with just a small access point. Once laid however, the eggs should be removed and incubated. As mentioned, they will sometimes eat their eggs if left in the enclosure for too long.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

i wonder how long nigal wales will take


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

I second what Jase (NightGecko) said initially. I keep Ackies and Kim's at the mo and I prefer the Kim's by far. They are so agile and acrobatic with a pretty aggressive feeding response when throwing bugs around the tank. I sit with mine most of the day as they are kept in my living room and to be fair they are constantly on the move scaling a vertical fake rock wall with no problems whatsoever. Very enjoyable to watch doing their day to day stuff. As mentioned I have eggs incubating at the moment which are 60 odd days in now and should hatch between 100 - 120 days, haven't had any real issues with eggs being eaten just the odd one and my female has laid 3 clutches now, 2 being infertile.


----------

